# Replacing a leisure battery



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi

Is there any reason why I should not replace my ailing 80 ah gel leisure battery with say a 110 ah gel leisure battery of similar physical size ??

Thanks

Tony


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Simple*

No.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Zero......only your needs


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No reason not to - I have replaced our ona x 85 with 2 x 85 simply to give us more capacity.

The company that I used was Tanya Btateries;

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Leisure-Batteries-C45.html

they were brilliant and delivered to us after apologising wihin 47 hours.... they apologised for the fact that they couldn't do their normal 24 hour delivery ..........

and their prices was superb - in fact c/w France it was magic!

They are well worth looking at and ringing as they will talk through with you things like the physical size you can cope with and then what is available - and if even bigger would fit you might like to think about it....

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

don't know what control unit you have for charging but i have a elestroblok which you have to move a switch as gel batteries require different charging regimes

joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is there a specific reason for GEL? if not unless you're going to turn upside down don't bother. No need to spend so much money for the same performance


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are going to change get the highest AH you can fit in (physical battery size that is) The more AH capacity the longer you can go without EHU or engine running. 

Dont fall for the "Gel batteries are better/safer hype!! They cost more and there is no advantage in a MH (they are intended for use in jetski's or motorcycles etc where they might get turned upside down and leak acid. 

Its unlikely you will be inverting your MH isnt it ??


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just seen one of the batteries as 230h,what is the difference between this and 2 batteries at 115h/ is it just the size of it and space in battery locker issue


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

if you have a cell go down on the 230 amp your left with no power on the two batteries you could remove the duff one and still get by

joe


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

*leisure battery*

Hi

Any reason not to install a lead acid leisure battery under the rotating passenger seat of my motorhome - ie within the living area.
I read this on a battery website 'Gel leisure batteries are extremely low gassing so can be safely installed inside the cabin of a motorhome'.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine are under my lounge seats in my other van, does swiveling make a difference?
Sealed lead acid are fine, open lead acid will need a vent pipe through the floor.


----------

